# Neighbors buy same car and color as me!



## Golfdrum11 (Nov 13, 2019)

This ever happen to anyone? 
I could see if it’s a base model etc
But all black competition models within 
6 months after I purchased mine?🤣


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

Golfdrum11 said:


> This ever happen to anyone?
> I could see if it’s a base model etc
> But all black competition models within
> 6 months after I purchased mine?


I guess there's a reason why you're Neighbors...you guys can now compare car notes.
Cheers!

Sent from my SM-A115U using Tapatalk


----------

